# Need help searching for a message tone



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (May 22, 2014)

I need help from someone regarding a message tone that I used to have for my LG shine Cu720. I want to get the file and put it on my galaxy S3. I cannot find my phone charger nor do I know how to hook it up to my computer to try and get the file I want off of it. 

If anyone has an LG shine or something lying around or can find a place online (cause i cant seem to find one) that has all the default ringtones/message tones to download that would be fantastic. Or even a cable that I can plug into the device itself and hook it up to my computer that would be fantastic as well.


----------



## flmatter (May 22, 2014)

Or you can try zedge.net for ringtones  you can either email or download them. If you are doing it from your phone it is easier yet.   Or not....  just looked really did not see much for you.


----------



## douglatins (May 22, 2014)

record a fart and use it


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (May 22, 2014)

flmatter said:


> Or you can try zedge.net for ringtones  you can either email or download them. If you are doing it from your phone it is easier yet.   Or not....  just looked really did not see much for you.


Tried that already. No dice.



douglatins said:


> record a fart and use it



Not helpful in the least.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (May 24, 2014)

Bump


----------



## Devon68 (May 24, 2014)

> nor do I know how to hook it up to my computer to try and get the file I want off of it.


This is what you need:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00165CKN8/?tag=tec06d-20
Once you hook it up it will appear as a partition (on mine actually 2 partitions (1-stuff from the phone 2-stuff from the SD-card))


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (May 31, 2014)

Devon68 said:


> This is what you need:
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00165CKN8/?tag=tec06d-20
> Once you hook it up it will appear as a partition (on mine actually 2 partitions (1-stuff from the phone 2-stuff from the SD-card))


Bought it. Got it. Gan only view 1 folder and its empty.


----------



## 95Viper (May 31, 2014)

You may need to use BitPim  or the LG Shine Software Suite to gain access to the phone; as well as the USB driver.
If you need an unlock code... and, it is an AT&T phone, you can call them and they should give you one.

Need help connecting my LG CU720 Shine to my computer via USB cable? <--- Info, here.   And the link in that thread did not work, however, I linked the usb driver.

I haven't tried that phone, so I don't know the particulars.  But after reading around a tad... it seems AT&T locks their phone and it makes it difficult for the normal user to even get photos or contacts from the internal memory.


----------



## Devon68 (May 31, 2014)

Maybe you need to go to your phone settings and set the USB settings to ''mass storage'' that way it will act as a storage device. That may allow you to open the stuff on the phone, I'm not sure. I  never had to install and usb driver just plug it in the usb and it worked. When I plug in my phone it appears as 2 partitions. In one partition I have the images,videos,documents from my phones internal memory and on the other partition I have the images,videos,documents from my 2GB micro SD card.


----------

